# Home owner



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Was taping a house out last Friday, Went back today to carry on taping the place and was told get my stuff and F*CK OFF! (A couple of times)
Told the guy I heard him the first time!
His problem? All the sh*t lying about in our way we put into1 room that we had taped out! Insulation and the rest of the crap u guys know the score but this knob head was not a happy camper so packed up and left the fool to it!
He also fired the painter and a couple of joiners!:blink:
The way he was u would of thought I was wrecking his house!:furious:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Make sure you bill him what a piece of 💩


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gordie said:


> Make sure you bill him what a piece of 💩


Waste o f my time Gordie!:furious:
He was just a d*ckhead and that's about it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Best to walk away.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah your right good chance you'll catch a charge for choking the goof wile your punching him in the face clowns really shouldn't mess with drywaller well hopefully you'll catch up with him at the pub one day buy him a beer and kick his ass brother


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Just eat the lose and walk away. You know you'll never have to work for him again. He's lucky you never put it outside? We all would have done the same.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hell no Van, don't let him get away with that.....charge the prick like a wounded bull and if he doesn't pay get the debt collectors onto him.
There are mongrels out there that will make a problem so they don't have to pay, he'll probably do the same to the next guy and before you know it he's got everything for free.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya know I think your right Kiwi this guy is pullin a scam who gets that mad about moving construction crap around. I bet he can't pay


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

In the US if you don't get paid for work done to a property you can file a mechanics lien. The deed can't be transferred until the debt is paid.
Fight for what's yours.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

You have to first complete the project to be paid in full. If you got 50% down, standard with homeowners. Move onto the next one, you can't argue with crazy.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> In the US if you don't get paid for work done to a property you can file a mechanics lien. The deed can't be transferred until the debt is paid.
> Fight for what's yours.


 To be fair, these would have to be in place prior to beginning of work? I know we used to file pre liens.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never had to do it but know a few guys who did, small operators. I never heard of anyone doing a pre lien, ever.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.mylegaldepot.com/site/pre-liens/pre-lien_more_information/california_pre-lien/
If you don't file a pre lien you lose the right to lien. I'm sure each state is different.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've done quite a few projects where I had to sign a contract waiving my right to lien before getting the work.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Alot of the jobs we do now make us sign our lives away before we do it. However you can still get around it most times anyway. Even a lien won't really slow someone down here as they can bond around it. Good example there why I hate doing work for homeowners.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Seems like if they can't be bothered to move their sh!t out of the way in the first place it's going to be a bad job. That pr!ck doesn't deserve the quality work you put out!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If he doesn't pay anything you could always spray a little wd40 on your tools, holding them a little too close to the wall. Wait a second. I didn't say that!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> If he doesn't pay anything you could always spray a little wd40 on your tools, holding them a little too close to the wall. Wait a second. I didn't say that!


I don't know about you, but I like to lubricate my tools with an airless using a 1231 tip.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Read people !! It's Important !! :yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Back in the old days of popcorn ceilings, I remember a guy telling me he was getting jacked around by the builder money wise. The builder decided to pay him less than their agreed price. So he put a bunch of grass seed in the texture guys acoustic popcorn mix. A week later they had to mow the ceilings.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> Back in the old days of popcorn ceilings, I remember a guy telling me he was getting jacked around by the builder money wise. The builder decided to pay him less than their agreed price. So he put a bunch of grass seed in the texture guys acoustic popcorn mix. A week later they had to mow the ceilings.


 This has probably got to be the #1 Drywall Urban Myth! I think I heard this when I was about 12 years old. Still funny though.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You have to first complete the project to be paid in full. If you got 50% down, standard with homeowners. Move onto the next one, you can't argue with crazy.


dont get upset, lay down partial charge lien it and tell the story in court, cost nothing for small claims, there you can call him names, piss on his character, look in the dictionary and choose real word grabbers,

are you not from the UK where you have to show your smarter than the next,?:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dont get upset, lay down partial charge lien it and tell the story in court, cost nothing for small claims, there you can call him names, piss on his character, look in the dictionary and choose real word grabbers,
> 
> 
> 
> are you not from the UK where you have to show your smarter than the next,?:whistling2:




I'll dumb it down for you a little. It sounds like chump change. If you sue for chump change and your vehicle start breaking down all the time is it a coincidence? Is it worth it? The way it sounds the homeowner has a screw loose. 

Now if the job was 100% complete and you fulfilled your end of the contract, and got stiffed on the final payment, it's time to go to court. 

JMO


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I'll dumb it down for you a little. It sounds like chump change. If you sue for chump change and your vehicle start breaking down all the time is it a coincidence? Is it worth it? The way it sounds the homeowner has a screw loose.
> 
> Now if the job was 100% complete and you fulfilled your end of the contract, and got stiffed on the final payment, it's time to go to court.
> 
> JMO


thats why I said not to get upset, twist him down in court, no stress play with me, I can makes his life miserable and he looks like the geek.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Find him at the pub buy him a beer then kick his f#@king ass


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I'll dumb it down for you a little. It sounds like chump change. If you sue for chump change and your vehicle start breaking down all the time is it a coincidence? Is it worth it? The way it sounds the homeowner has a screw loose.
> 
> Now if the job was 100% complete and you fulfilled your end of the contract, and got stiffed on the final payment, it's time to go to court.
> 
> JMO


Well I have decided 2 bill the pr*ck just 2 piss him off!:thumbsup:
Will bill him a couple of times then I am going to go through the small claims court just to p*iss him off even more!
Then if all else fails I will b speaking to 1 of my friends with a wad of cash if u know what I mean?:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Attaboy :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Attaboy :thumbup:


Hey Kiwi have u been watching the darts?
Scotland won:thumbsup:
Bet ur other half been ripping u!!:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gordie said:


> Find him at the pub buy him a beer then kick his f#@king ass


I'm not shy but this f*cker is a big lad!!:blink:
Prob why he thinks he can speak to people like sh*t!:furious:
But if it comes to the crunch he's not met 1 of my friends yet!!:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Kiwi have u been watching the darts?
> Scotland won:thumbsup:
> Bet ur other half been ripping u!!:whistling2:


Nah, we've got to pay to watch most sport here and one of us is too tight to pay for it :whistling2:
Hey, not many world champions can say they've been at the pub all day and say they've been training


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Nah, we've got to pay to watch most sport here and one of us is too tight to pay for it :whistling2:
> Hey, not many world champions can say they've been at the pub all day and say they've been training


The darts was free over here!:thumbsup:
It was getting played in Auckland!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Nah, we've got to pay to watch most sport here and one of us is too tight to pay for it :whistling2:
> Hey, not many world champions can say they've been at the pub all day and say they've been training


Bowling?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> Bowling?


We have to pay for everything, our basic SkyTv package is about $65 per month which only includes channels that are available free anyway plus Discovery, natgeo etc, then you have to pay extra for the sport package per month, then you have to pay per view for major events on top of that, I had to pay $40 just to watch one boxing event and it lasted just one round......thats the first and last time I will ever do that.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> We have to pay for everything, our basic SkyTv package is about $65 per month which only includes channels that are available free anyway plus Discovery, natgeo etc, then you have to pay extra for the sport package per month, then you have to pay per view for major events on top of that, I had to pay $40 just to watch one boxing event and it lasted just one round......thats the first and last time I will ever do that.


Jeff chief get a amazon fire stick of ebay! Make sure u buy the chipped version and u can watch anything u want!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Amazo...565906?hash=item41acf44d12:g:QTAAAOSwrnNXQUJK


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree, you need better planning and job coordinating. This was the contractors fault, I've seen it too many they dont make bonus, and they always have to blame it on somone, and usually it's one of the last guys in line, and more often the guy that fixes all they bull shyt and the guy that has to wait fir shyt to dry. The backwarda azz framer that button up by noon on something started late by 2 weeks its hung by noon you have 2 solid coats on by 3 pm, and your the slow guy fuk em all, electricians with hammers, the worst, terrible managers that schedule shyt backward putting brand new carpet tile under you siccor lift, fuk em all man, I know this gig. Just dont let them back charge you. Never quit finish the job. Or make them fire you.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Listen man. The LLC I get a lot of work for. We did a staples. The first day this azz hole called us up, we built 135 ft demising wall had it hung and taped 10 feet 1 coat, all the way up to a 20 ft fire top with 5 good men, the next day this azz hole has carpet tile going underneath us. We worked hard, finished the job, drove lifts carefully and made a lot of money.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was the taper that did the taping, and I only worked 4 hours on it. The other 4 had it built and hung by 8 hrs. I taped elsware befor it was ready


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

It was only 3 hrs I worked on it. Point ir we were too slow with the impossible by this ignorant excuse for a manager


----------

